# Corsair Obsidian 800D



## Darksaber (Oct 26, 2009)

Corsair takes their game to a new high with the Obsidian 800D, offering a full tower chassis with the company's unique device. The case does not only look massive, but also houses four hot-swappable hard drive bays along with an excellent cable management system and a window to show off the guts of the system.

*Show full review*


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

expensive but one of the best cases around at the moment

i bet all polished up it looks amazing

great review again


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 6, 2009)

I want them to release a smaller one, maybe without the removable HDD feature. Same dimensions as the Antec 300 would be ideal!

Nice review.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 6, 2009)

Damn you TPU, why review now, I just sent one back this week lol, now I will have to read this thinking, I had that and let it go.

Well you know the saying, If you love something, set it free. If it comes back to you, it's yours. If it doesn't, it never was.

Hmmm watch this space ?? 

P.S. Case is monstrousley huge!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> Damn you TPU, why review now, I just sent one back this week lol, now I will have to read this thinking, I had that and let it go.
> 
> Well you know the saying, If you love something, set it free. If it comes back to you, it's yours. If it doesn't, it never was.
> 
> ...



why'd you get rid of it? i think its awesome

and IC yeah i agree they need to make a mid tower version, the full tower is just a bit big for some folk and also yes it is no way a lan case its to big and pretty


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Nov 6, 2009)

its just too damn big and would look ridiculous in my setup, tho a mid tower would be teh sex


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 6, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> its just too damn big and would look ridiculous in my setup, tho a mid tower would be teh sex



yeah man as i said it is a bit big for most people a mid tower would be a lian li beater

looking for a mid tower case myself

the case makes the motherboard look tiny ROFL


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 6, 2009)

looks very ROOMY


----------



## angelkiller (Nov 6, 2009)

+1 to a midtower version.

Good review.

I would love for this case to have stealthed optical drives. I think the not-pure-black DVD drives in the front kinda kills the look. Otherwise, this is pretty sweet.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 6, 2009)

I Want this and want to sell my truck for it. HA HA! I love my HAF as it does a few things better than this one. For one, its locking slides for ODDs, etc is really good. Also, I think the Airflow is a bit better with the bigger fans and a bit quieter too boot, even though you can put a rad up top as well. One thing I like about the obsidian 800d is that you can freely leave the cables behind the mobo tray with no problems. I love my HAF but I need more room behind the mobo tray.

Love the review DS, best one yet.


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2009)

Gread review.  I'm buying one of these cases within the week


----------



## Darksaber (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry, there was a slight misunderstanding in the review. The front of the case is aluminum, the chassis is steel. Due to the paint job it is really hard to tell them apart, and the chassis is fairly light considering the materials used.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have to agree with another review's view that this case is near the best available high end commercial case available without steping into the eliet/custom section(ie ABS or Mountain Mods).
I love mine


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Nov 7, 2009)

It look UBER sexy with a WC'ing loop too. Black FTW! They did A nice job on the side panel design too. Great review.


----------



## d3fct (Nov 7, 2009)

been drooling over this case for a while now, i have a house to shingle soon before winter comes maybe i can get me one.


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow! Nice case. I prefer big cases. This might my first non Lian Li case.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 7, 2009)

I would like to see temperature comparison, since I think the cooling is very weak. only 1 intake fan an in the bottom


----------



## DaveK (Nov 7, 2009)

It's an amazing case, I'd love to have it but it's too big, I hope they make a smaller version.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 7, 2009)

DaveK said:


> It's an amazing case, I'd love to have it but it's too big, I hope they make a smaller version.



Not liking cases because of size is like not liking .... ok could think of an example.... thats just crazy. Size FTW


----------



## wolf (Nov 7, 2009)

douglatins said:


> Not liking cases because of size is like not liking .... ok could think of an example.... thats just crazy. Size FTW



Like not liking a V8 cos its a 7 liter not a 5 liter?

+1 Size FTW, no smaller 800D


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 7, 2009)

> Not a secure LAN party case, as case cannot be locked up.



That's because they know that whoever walked off with something from this would be leaving with the whole case!

The thing's ginormous; not exactly built for Lan Parties. Ah well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

Nooffense intended here, but why take an amazing case that is super simple to use, work in, and hide stuff, and squash it all down. Most of the features would be too packed in to make the case a pleasure to have. Using one longterm wil show you what I mean, it's just something you can't get from the pics.

Also I agree with Don here....
a) if I took mine to a LAN first guy to touch it looses a hand, I'm sure that should discourage the rest.
b) I wouldnt want to carry mine even to the car. I built this on the first floor and had to run it up a flight of steps. That's enough moving for me
c) did I mention people loosing body parts


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2009)

imo, this is the finest case ever made. one day she will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine... 

/wayne's world


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 7, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> imo, this is the finest case ever made. one day she will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine...
> 
> /wayne's world



you're not worthy


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 7, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> you're not worthy


----------



## Binge (Nov 7, 2009)

She has gotten pretty loose for me


----------



## pentastar111 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just found out they are only 269.00 at frozen cpu
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...D_Full_Tower_Chassis_CC800DW_.html?tl=g1c7s27  might just buy and store it away for my fourth build lol


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2009)

I picked up mine locally at MicroCenter for $240


----------



## lemode (Nov 8, 2009)

I’ve replaced all stock case fans now I can say I love this case. If I didn’t already have a HAF 932 for myself, I would buy an 800D for my house. Cable management options are great for OCD people like me!


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 9, 2009)

Those ceiling fans, are they 120mm or 140mm? Also are all the fans 120mm or are there a couple 140mm/something smaller? (yell at me if I simply missed something about this in the review haha)

EDIT: Okay, what I meant was the ceiling vents which allow for fans to be mounted, I've seen in other pics that there's obviously fan mounting holes there, so what I'm wondering is whether or not they're 120mm or 140mm.

Otherwise I'm ordering mine later this week lol.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

What ceiling fans?  No ceiling fans come with the 800D.  I'm playing dumb, but come on... you can ask a better question.  Here... Let's see if this works.

::Intense chanting::

_Oh mighty gods of TPU, I thought of reading the full review of the 800D, but instead I decided to skip to the forum feedback and see how the community reacted to this product.  Do not hate me, for I will buy the product based on the positive user response, but I have doubts and silly quandries.  My most puzzling doubt is about the case-top fan mounting.  At the spot which can be mounted fans and perhaps a tripple radiator is there by chance 120mm or 140mm fan mountings?  Which other areas of the case support 120mm fans and which areas support 140mm fans?  Thanks again oh mighty and benevolent lords of TPU!_


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> What ceiling fans?  No ceiling fans come with the 800D.  I'm playing dumb, but come on... you can ask a better question.  Here... Let's see if this works.
> 
> _Oh mighty gods of TPU, I thought of reading the full review of the 800D, but instead I decided to skip to the forum feedback and see how the community reacted to this product.  Do not hate me, for I will buy the product based on the positive user response, but I have doubts and silly quandries.  My most puzzling doubt is about the case-top fan mounting.  At the spot which can be mounted fans and perhaps a tripple radiator is there by chance 120mm or 140mm fan mountings?  Which other areas of the case support 120mm fans and which areas support 140mm fans?  Thanks again oh mighty and benevolent lords of TPU!_



Fucking LOL. Okay, what I meant was the ceiling vents which allow for fans to be mounted, I've seen in other pics that there's obviously fan mounting holes there, so what I'm wondering is whether or not they're 120mm or 140mm.


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

They're 120mm.  There is a 140mm fan mounted above the PSU bay for intake, one at the back of the case for exhaust, and another mounted to the side of the hot swap bay for intake.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 9, 2009)

Binge said:


> They're 120mm.  There is a 140mm fan mounted above the PSU bay for intake, one at the back of the case for exhaust, and another mounted to the side of the hot swap bay for intake.



120 at the bottom of the racks if you add it


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 9, 2009)

And incase anyone wants to know there is 15mm spacing between the 120mm fan screws.

*NOT ALL 120.3 rads will fit!*


----------



## Binge (Nov 9, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> And incase anyone wants to know there is 15mm spacing between the 120mm fan screws.
> 
> *NOT ALL 120.3 rads will fit!*



only the MONSTA won't fit now.  Thermochill revised their PA 120.3s.


----------



## tonyd223 (Nov 9, 2009)

AM I stupid? It's a great looking case - yes, but where's the air INTAKES? from what I can see it's got no way for air to come in from the front...

Obscene at this price that you have to pay for a non-windowed side panel. No 3.5" bays - so am I the only one using a card reader? No external SATA...

At least there are no blue fans! But for the money every fan hole should be filled and a fan controller built into the case.

(I must stop moaning...)


----------



## tonyd223 (Nov 9, 2009)

*ok - I AM stupid*



tonyd223 said:


> AM I stupid? It's a great looking case - yes, but where's the air INTAKES? from what I can see it's got no way for air to come in from the front...
> 
> Obscene at this price that you have to pay for a non-windowed side panel. No 3.5" bays - so am I the only one using a card reader? No external SATA...
> 
> ...



OK - so it's got three air intakes at the bottom - of which 1 is dedicated to the PSU and no fans... would love to see some temps on this


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 9, 2009)

tonyd223 said:


> would love to see some temps on this



+1. Anyone who's got an Obsidian care to take some and post them up? Man I love that name


----------

